# Can Anyone Tell What Species This Is?



## asgrande (Nov 21, 2011)

can any one tell what species this guy is? i got his as a wild red belly. hes about 2" long. he had red starting to come through on his anal fin, but kinda has the head shape of a serrasalmus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forums !

Anyway you can get a better pic ?








It's probably a red (P.nattereri), but difference between wildcaught or captive bred is alomst impossible to tell.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

its either a serra or my ex-wife


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't tell from that picture at all. Need a clear flank shot


----------



## asgrande (Nov 21, 2011)

i had to return it. it was so mean that the next morning my caribe and red almost had no tails. but by the looks of him i think it was a sanchezi. that and how bad he nipped the fins off the other two.


----------

